# Star's doodles.



## stargazingdreamer (Aug 30, 2016)

Just wanted to post some doodles uOu


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## lockaboss (Aug 31, 2016)

these are so cool


----------



## redhusky (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice, I love the sketchy style!


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Aug 31, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> these are so cool


Thanks so much for saying so!


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Aug 31, 2016)

redhusky said:


> Nice, I love the sketchy style!


.u. thank you!!!


----------



## Revous (Sep 24, 2016)

Your style is absolutely gorgeous, so pleasant to look at -w-


----------



## LadyFromEast (Nov 25, 2016)

Is that lovely cat lady done using traditional media? Love the sketchiness and the soft shading!


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Nov 25, 2016)

LadyFromEast said:


> Is that lovely cat lady done using traditional media? Love the sketchiness and the soft shading!


 

It is in fact heheh .u. thank you so muchhh


----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 25, 2016)

i want more art from you but poor T.TTTTTT


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 25, 2016)

i wanna request T.T


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Nov 25, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> i wanna request T.T


hehe well I am always around so you are welcome to save up for a commission. My prices aren't too bad .u.


----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 25, 2016)

ill try T.T


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## stargazingdreamer (May 15, 2017)




----------



## stargazingdreamer (May 15, 2017)




----------



## PencilBrain (May 17, 2017)

Cute stuffs :3


----------



## stargazingdreamer (May 20, 2017)

PencilBrain said:


> Cute stuffs :3


thank you!


----------



## PencilBrain (May 20, 2017)

stargazingdreamer said:


> thank you!


No probs homie :3


----------



## Zenoth (May 20, 2017)

Adorbs and great work. ^^


----------

